# Red message block when logging on.



## jimbosee (May 4, 2007)

Admin team,
                   Sorry to appear stupid,but I also have a red message block.I have been to My Tug profile and the BBScode is not  time but the code that was sent to me via e/mail.I am going mental trying to get rid of that red massage block.I have no restrictions going about TUG,it is driving me crazy,please help. Regards jimbosee


----------



## Makai Guy (May 4, 2007)

jimbosee said:


> Admin team,
> Sorry to appear stupid,but I also have a red message block.I have been to My Tug profile and the BBScode is not  time but the code that was sent to me via e/mail.I am going mental trying to get rid of that red massage block.I have no restrictions going about TUG,it is driving me crazy,please help. Regards jimbosee



You know how to determine the BBS Member Code as shown in the My TUG box when you log into the Member Login system.  

Now you need to *enter this into your BBS profile*, to replace 'time'.
Click here


----------



## fwd1 (May 8, 2007)

*Frustration Big Time*

Have tried everything to try an get the TUG ###### into your system and nothing works. 
Please give simple steps on how to get registered.  I am at my wits end.
Florine


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2007)

thats not what you type in...as detailed in the instructions.

I have made the appropriate changes for you.


----------



## Parkplace (May 9, 2007)

I too am getting the red notice and I think I've removed it but we shall see.

Also, all of a sudden I have become a 'guest' instead of a 'member'.  

How do I change that?   (and don't tell me to take out a membership..lol)


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2007)

by following the instructions detailed in the link within the red notice.

you do not type in your password to the box (which you have now).


----------



## Parkplace (May 9, 2007)

I try to go to the 'click here' site to get my Member Code and it comes up
NOT FOUND.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2007)

I have updated your profile for you.


----------



## Avery (May 10, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I have updated your profile for you.



fyi, Jimbosee doesn't check in very often, and I fear he will give up if there is further difficulty; if you would be so kind as to update his profile, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shoeshine (May 10, 2007)

***removed


----------



## TUGBrian (May 10, 2007)

Avery said:


> fyi, Jimbosee doesn't check in very often, and I fear he will give up if there is further difficulty; if you would be so kind as to update his profile, it would be much appreciated.



he seems to be taken care of already.


----------



## Shoeshine (May 10, 2007)

..........


----------



## Shoeshine (May 10, 2007)

..........


----------



## TUGBrian (May 10, 2007)

I think this is a case of you overreacting.



> I think i was on the way to figuring this out
> and someone set it for me .



I did




> Do not appreciate someone deleting my post .



your post informed me that you were extremely frustrated and decided to lash out...It was unecessary and I removed it after fixing your problem.



> If resetting a persons password was a requirement for a person
> to graduate from HighSchool or even College ,
> We would have a lot of drop outs .



same could be said for reading instructions....this issue has nothing to do with your password.



> Even more disgusted now than I was a half hour ago .



Because your problem is fixed?  I seriously think you just want to complain vs actually getting the problem sorted out.  That is not productive or necessary.



> I was determined to figure this out , and now someone
> beat me to it .



there isnt much to figure out, it is detailed in the instructions and you were typing in your password (which is wrong).



> A far less intelligent person needs to get involved with this whole
> password fiasco .



again...you reference your password...which has nothing to do with your TUG member status.



> Brainiacs can some times not see the forest thru the trees .



irony...



> This needs to be dumbed down so a mere college graduate
> might be able to figure it out .



over 1500 people have figured this out without issue, i have helped a handful of others via posts, pms...and emails (including you).

It does not have to be this difficult, especially when someone offers to do it for you.

Why are you arguing with me about this?  I just dont see the point....this isnt the first thread about it...we have made changes to the instructions NUMEROUS times given individual users feedback...however merely complaining and insulting the process provides nothing.

not to mention you can still READ the instructions and see exactly what was changed....in fact my modification should make it even MORE clear to you what the problem was in the first place.

I do not understand your hostility.


----------



## Parkplace (May 10, 2007)

Thank you for that.  It was very frustrating as I could not get into the proper site.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 10, 2007)

The number one error people make here (and probably numbers two, three, and four as well...) is very simply entering something other than the BBS Member Code into the BBS Member Code field.  Usually they enter either their Member Login password or their BBS Password.  This is sort of like dialing your social security number and expecting the phone to connect you to your home.  It just ain't gonna work.

They continue to do this despite the following text, which is shown directly above the space where you enter the code:
*DO NOT ENTER YOUR MEMBER LOGIN PASSWORD OR BBS PASSWORD HERE!*

Neither your personal BBS password nor your personal TUG Member password will work here. You may obtain the *BBS Member Code* by *clicking here* and logging into the *Member Login page*.​
All of our instructions in the reference posts prominently alert people not to enter their passwords in the BBS Member Code field as well, yet they continue to do it.

There is only so much we can do to help those who don't read the directions.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 10, 2007)

I will only give you one warning on this shoeshine.

Do not EVER go back and remove an administrators or moderators edit of your post.


----------



## Shoeshine (May 10, 2007)

..........


----------



## Avery (May 10, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> he seems to be taken care of already.




Thanks for letting me know. I'm glad he figured it out!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2007)

Avery said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'm glad he figured it out!



You are most welcome!


----------

